
Scooter use is rising in major cities. So are trips to the emergency room - rectang
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/scooter-use-is-rising-in-major-cities-so-are-trips-to-the-emergency-room/2018/09/06/53d6a8d4-abd6-11e8-a8d7-0f63ab8b1370_story.html
======
rectang
> _Once injured, many riders might discover from the vehicles ' user
> agreements that they cannot file lawsuits because of clauses requiring that
> disputes be resolved by arbitration._

Even when the scooters are mechanically defective, such as having stuck
accelerators or malfunctioning brakes, people still are stuck with
arbitration?

What are the limits on people's abilities to sign self-harming contracts by
clicking through some mammoth terms of use agreement?

Surely "I agree to let FooCo roll two dice, and if the results come up snake
eyes, FooCo can kill me and auction off my organs" is invalid (um, right?) but
how close to that can a contract get?

